# 9mo wether very lethargic with scours  don't know what to do!



## fraunie (Apr 11, 2013)

moved and cross posted from goat diseases...just found this emergency forum

He is very vocal and a pig, so when he wasn't there when I brought the chow I new something was wrong. I found a couple spots of very runny poop, he is rubbing against the fence and just not wanting to move much.  It looks like his nose is running a little and his upper lip is slightly curled.  I pet him for a few minutes and felt all around him and he didn't show any signs of pain or discomfort when I palpated him.  He then laid down on a pile of hay I had raked up.

He is a nubian, and yesterday I did give them a new type of food.  I have been feeding alfalfa/bermuda pellets with bermuda hay and some sweet grain.  Yesterday I noticed they had changed the brand of pellets and it was a horse pellet that had molasses in it and some minerals.  The composition didn't look different than what i had been feeding so I didn't worry too much.  The other 6 goats are fine.

He is the biggest goat and can reach my chicken crumble and eats a few mouthfuls of that a day probably.  He was fine last night at 8pm.

Any advice or help????? I've only had goats a few months and this is my first illness


----------



## elevan (Apr 12, 2013)

Continued here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=25650


----------

